# Ferrari 355 Spider - Griffiths Detailing, Auto Finesse Detail



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This Ferrari 355 was brought up to the unit with the intention of getting some protection and gloss on the car before it was taken on a weekend away at a club event. I only had the car for 5 hrs.

This is the car on arrival





































The vehicle was pre strayed with Auto Finesse Citrus Power










Wheels were cleaned with Smart Wheels and arches and tyres where cleaned with G101 using wheel woolies and valet pro brushes





































This was the follwed up by Iron X










Then the vehicle was snow foamed and washed



















The paint work wasnt terrible but it wasnt great










I didnt have time to sort the paint work out too much but did give it a quick once over using the Rupes Bigfoot system which worked very well in the time










I then used Auto Finesse Crystal on glass










Exhausts cleaned with Auto Finesse Mercury










Wheels protected with Auto Finesse Mint Rims










I applied a coat of Tough Coat and here are some finished pictures




























Thanks for looking!

Chris


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this Rupes Bigfoot System as easy as evryone is claiming or is it tricky to use?

Stunning work aswell


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

horned yo said:


> Is this Rupes Bigfoot System as easy as evryone is claiming or is it tricky to use?
> 
> Stunning work aswell


Its different to use to a rotary etc, You have to apply no to little presure, basically let the machine to the work but also keep it under control.

I have read a few people saying it will replace a rotary etc which I cant see, I still cant get the perfect finish that you look for on a full correction, especially on harder paint. Maybe I havent mastered it fully yet

Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish, Hows business since the recent break in's buddy?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic finish, Hows business since the recent break in's buddy?


I have moved to a new unit now and its much busier if anything, This unit we have been looking at for ages as its the perfect location (i think) nice posh area, well out the way and so on. I must admit tho its broke me to afford this after the year we have had but it will be worth it..... I hope!! LOL

Thank you for asking mate

Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I have moved to a new unit now and its much busier if anything, This unit we have been looking at for ages as its the perfect location (i think) nice posh area, well out the way and so on. I must admit tho its broke me to afford this after the year we have had but it will be worth it..... I hope!! LOL
> 
> Thank you for asking mate
> 
> Chris


Glad to see your business going well after your troubles, Moving units was they only thing you could have done Tbh. They would have just kept coming back for you i think.

Lee.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mega work in 5 hrs Chris, thanks for sharing!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work, can't wait to get stuck into all these AF products!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Giallo fly...what a lovely colour, and amazing gloss for 5 hrs work, beautiful


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Chris  :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone



N8KOW said:


> Great work, can't wait to get stuck into all these AF products!


You wont be disapointed they are all really good.

Chris


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Its different to use to a rotary etc, You have to apply no to little presure, basically let the machine to the work but also keep it under control.
> 
> I have read a few people saying it will replace a rotary etc which I cant see, I still cant get the perfect finish that you look for on a full correction, especially on harder paint. Maybe I havent mastered it fully yet
> 
> Chris


what polishing pad you using and what compound i get perfect results even on rock hard black bmw paints


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Tomukas said:


> what polishing pad you using and what compound i get perfect results even on rock hard black bmw paints


Green pad and Zephir.

Chris


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Fantastic finish in 5 hours - Well done !

Did the Citrus power have much effect at the beginning ?

Best of luck with the new place too :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Jack Carter said:


> Fantastic finish in 5 hours - Well done !
> 
> Did the Citrus power have much effect at the beginning ?
> 
> Best of luck with the new place too :thumb:


Yeah it worked very well and thanks!!


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Green pad and Zephir.
> 
> Chris


Advice , get a Rupes Diamond Gloss compound , because zephir is just for removing scratches and sanding marks without holograms not finishing up


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Tomukas said:


> Advice , get a Rupes Diamond Gloss compound , because zephir is just for removing scratches and sanding marks without holograms not finishing up


Oh yeah I know but I find it didn't remove all scratches that a rotary will. I don't try finishing with cutting compound

Chris


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A classic GD result and what a shine, well done Chris.

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Oh yeah I know but I find it didn't remove all scratches that a rotary will. I don't try finishing with cutting compound
> 
> Chris


well for me it works even better than rotary i dont know what wrong with yours lol


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

always someone that knows best ^^

Awesome turnaround in 5 hours mate. That's Trojan work:thumb: that wasn't an interior clean too was it:doublesho


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Chris, interested to hear about the Rupes machine, its something i want to try out but im not sure if it will tempt me away from my Flex or not


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Bloody good job in 5 hours!:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Herby said:


> always someone that knows best ^^
> 
> Awesome turnaround in 5 hours mate. That's Trojan work:thumb: that wasn't an interior clean too was it:doublesho


oh no!!! LOL It was a do what you can. It wasnt too bad to start with and ferrari paint is quite nice to work on really. The paint was far from perfect also it was just glossy! I use the word Detail loosely here also I suppose. Just thought id share a loverly car more than a huge detail!!

Chris


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> oh no!!! LOL It was a do what you can. It wasnt too bad to start with and ferrari paint is quite nice to work on really. The paint was far from perfect also it was just glossy! I use the word Detail loosely here also I suppose. Just thought id share a loverly car more than a huge detail!!
> 
> Chris


Still a cracking turnaround for 5 hours Using a machine for whatever purpose on the whole car:thumb:

but i suppose thats the difference between taking shots from a few inches away and shots from a few feet away. Suppose that's the difference also between you guys (the pros) and us mere amateurs! Just wish I could speed my process up so I don't stress myself out trying to finish before the sun goes down


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work in such a short space of time Chris :buffer: Glad to hear you got a move and hope things improve quickly:thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Hi Chris, what a great job done considering the time restraint you had. all the best with the new unit, any plans on having an open day, when your back on your feet. Cheers Carl


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

davo3587 said:


> Hi Chris, what a great job done considering the time restraint you had. all the best with the new unit, any plans on having an open day, when your back on your feet. Cheers Carl


Yeah we will have an open day soon, Feel free to pop down any time tho!!

Chris


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job there


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a super top job there for 5 hours, very well done :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Good work, especially in 5 hours :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!! Hoping this will be back soon for a full correction 


Chris


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

that ferraris sick mate.great work


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> that ferraris sick mate.great work


Cheers mate, was only a quicky but a great car!


----------

